# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Cách đưa dữ liệu bằng hình ảnh vào datbase!!!

## vasmobifone

Chào tất cả mọi người. Có cách nào đưa dữ liệu bằng hình ảnh vào trong Database(Access) ko. Ai biết xin hướng dẫn cụ thể một chút nha. Thank's tất cả mọi người.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## gialinhacbd

Bạn nói rõ hơn 1 chút đưa hình vào Access hay vào Web sử dụng DB Access

----------


## hoathachthao

Minh muốn đưa dữ liệu vào Access, bạn biết chỉ cho mình nha. Thank's

----------


## phukatana

> Chào tất cả mọi người. Có cách nào đưa dữ liệu bằng hình ảnh vào trong Database(Access) ko. Ai biết xin hướng dẫn cụ thể một chút nha. Thank's tất cả mọi người.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Dưa dữ liệu hình vào Database hả?
Thường thì người ta chỉ đưa đường dẫn của anh vào trường text thôi.Chứ sao mà lưu được cả anh vào DB chứ.

----------


## hunghk

sẵn đây hỏi luôn, vậy như phần mềm quản lý cầu thủ, hay bóng đá đi, trong database muốn lưu hình cầu thủ hay logo đội bóng thì sao? Hình như trong access hay SQL Sever 2K có kiểu lưu hình mà?

----------


## thuctapseonx01

*hiểu rùi*




> sẵn đây hỏi luôn, vậy như phần mềm quản lý cầu thủ, hay bóng đá đi, trong database muốn lưu hình cầu thủ hay logo đội bóng thì sao? Hình như trong access hay SQL Sever 2K có kiểu lưu hình mà?


bạn có thể dùng form trong access âấ mà ... dùng công cụ picture box rùi chọn trường images là hiện lên à

----------


## sgtpsibin

- Bước 1 : đọc file thành chuỗi ( stream )
- Bước 2 : ghi vào CSDL ( trường chứa ảnh có dạng Image )
- Bước 3 : Vào google để search code nếu không làm được [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## GemMylove

Cái này thì mình dùng Visual Basic để đưa ảnh vào trong Access, bạn có thể tham khảu mã nguồn chương trình tại file gửi kèm bên dưới.
Chúc bạn thành công :d

----------


## xecutkit

tham khảo bài viết này thử coi,nó bằng vb.net
http://oldforum.caulacbovb.com/

----------


## npd.fpt01

nếu nó bằng vb.net thì đỡ có thể xem để chuyển sang C#

----------


## diemmy9x

sao không download được vậy nhỉ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## goalkinh

> Chào tất cả mọi người. Có cách nào đưa dữ liệu bằng hình ảnh vào trong Database(Access) ko. Ai biết xin hướng dẫn cụ thể một chút nha. Thank's tất cả mọi người.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


bạn này xem ra không hiểu rõ vấn đề cơ bản rồi, làm sao mà đưa được hình ảnh vào database, để lưu hình ảnh trong CSDL cụ thể người ta chỉ lưu đường dẫn hay tên ảnh,..vv.. tùy theo cách của mỗi người, còn việc load ảnh ra thì tùy chương trình và cũng tùy cách xử lý của từng người. thân !

----------


## dichvuseo001

Hoàn toàn ko được trường hợp hình ảnh đó đã được mã hóa !

----------


## datxanhmb81

> Cái này thì mình dùng Visual Basic để đưa ảnh vào trong Access, bạn có thể tham khảu mã nguồn chương trình tại file gửi kèm bên dưới.
> Chúc bạn thành công :d


sao em không down được, fix link lại dùm đi bác

----------


## noithatdn

*Lưu hình vào Database*

//Run đoạn code và Bạn chỉ cần thay tên server và tên Database là ok
//Ví dụ database sqlserver của bạn có 1 table: picture_ìno có 3 trường:
//pic_data kiểu Image
//pic_name nvarchar(50)
//pic_idx int
//Định nghĩa connect
Private SqlConnection sqlConn = newSqlConnection("Server=MICKEY-PC\\SQLEXPRESS;database=test;integrated security=true");
//Lưu hình tu picture control 1 vào Database SQLSErver
private void save_pic()
{
SqlCommand com = newSqlCommand("insert into picture_info(pic_data,pic_name, pic_idx) values(@Pic, 'test image', 1)", sqlConn);
MemoryStream stream = newMemoryStream();

pictureBox1.Image.Save(stream, System.Drawing.Imaging.ImageFormat.Jpeg);

byte[] pic = stream.ToArray();
com.Parameters.AddWithValue("@Pic", pic);
try
{
com.ExecuteNonQuery();
MessageBox.Show("Save Picture OK", "Information");
}
catch (Exception ex)
{
MessageBox.Show(ex.Message);
}
}
//Hiển thị hình từ database lên 1 picture control(picturebox2) trên Form
private void load_picture()
{
SqlCommand command = newSqlCommand
("select pic_data from picture_info where pic_idx = 1", sqlConn);

SqlDataAdapter dp = newSqlDataAdapter(command);
DataSet ds = newDataSet("MyImages");
byte[] MyData = newbyte[0];
dp.Fill(ds, "MyImages");
DataRow myRow;
myRow = ds.Tables["MyImages"].Rows[0];
MyData = (byte[])myRow["pic_data"];
MemoryStream stream = newMemoryStream(MyData);
pictureBox2.Image = Image.FromStream(stream);
}

//Theo codeproject.com

----------


## tatiomaxnhatban

bạn nào up lại file đính kèm trên ko, mình ko down đc

----------


## victory355

> Cái này thì mình dùng Visual Basic để đưa ảnh vào trong Access, bạn có thể tham khảu mã nguồn chương trình tại file gửi kèm bên dưới.
> Chúc bạn thành công :d


Link die goy bạn ơi, vui lòng xem lại, cảm ơn trước nha.

----------

